# have you guy's seen this



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Freedom Rock









http://www.ticz.com/...k/On-A-Rock.htm

The wife and I have been several times. Always interesting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is awesome 220 thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

We were there last Memorial Day and the artist was there also. A really great young man.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He better never put a cross on it though.....or http://www.foxnews.com/us/2010/05/11/thieves-steal-mojave-desert-memorial-cross-nighttime-heist/


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes very neat, thanks.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> He better never put a cross on it though.....or http://www.foxnews.c...ighttime-heist/


That is a damn shame. They should be shoot.

There's a story that two young men were caught vandalizing The Freedom Rock, the guys that caught them were Vietnam Vets and I was told the two vandels were severally battered and bruised and found stripped, their underwear over their heads tied to a fence across the road from the rock. There was no investigation.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And they deserved every bit of it. And a kick in the nards for good measure.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is truly awesome ! Anyone caught vandalizing the stone or anything celebrating those who gave their lives for our country should be stripped,branded and tied to a pole permanently !








God Bless our Troops !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

youngdon said:


> And they deserved every bit of it. And a kick in the nards for good measure.


Roger that!

I just can't figure out why people feel the need to mess with things like that. They need to go and destroy something that belongs to them.


----------



## Taxidermy (Jan 25, 2012)

I've seen several pictures and read different articles on it...I would love to get a chance to see it! That's awesome!!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

People who take or damage things that dont belong to them piss me off! When I find out that is something patriotic, it pisses me off more. I am glad vets found them instead of the police. The courts punishment would be too weak because someone might be offended. Hopefully the no investigation part stays that way!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> People who take or damage things that dont belong to them piss me off! When I find out that is something patriotic, it pisses me off more. I am glad vets found them instead of the police. The courts punishment would be too weak because someone might be offended. Hopefully the no investigation part stays that way!


that was two years ago, so yup, no investigation


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------

